# Finally got gear~now I need boater friends!



## skimoore55 (Apr 19, 2013)

I've done a bit of paddling back East but not having gear has limited me all these years. I moved back to Colorado last Spring and finally this year bit the bullet and bought some gear. Now I need to find some paddling buddies, as I have none out here : (. I'm not familiar with the rivers out here at all but excited to explore. I'm comfortable in up to Class III, maybe some easy Class IV. Give me a shout if interested in some river trips!


----------



## xena13 (Mar 21, 2007)

One way to meet other boaters is to join a club. If you're a kayaker, I'd suggest Colorado Whitewater Colorado Whitewater - Home. 

If you're a rafter, I'd suggest High Country River Rafters High Country River Rafters - Home Page.


----------



## skimoore55 (Apr 19, 2013)

*Really??*

Really?? No one wants to be my friend? I can certainly check into whitewater associations and meetups but was hoping there were groups that coordinate on this forum like they do back east on boatertalk. Oh well. And to be more specific, I'm looking for whitewater kayaking pals. Hope to hear from someone...


----------



## ag3dw (May 13, 2006)

Hey, Ski. Don't take it personal. The difference between CO and back east is the seasonal nature of our boating. There will be more people into boating when the season starts! Not much traffic on the Betty forum now, check out the trip planner in a week or two when the water starts coming up. 

Clubs and classes will be a good way to meet up. There will be river festivals in season also and hanging out at your local play park is a good way to hook up also. There is a pp in Golden. Have fun! We have some great rivers. L.

Oh, there may be roll practice at local pools. Good way to brush up and also meet kayakers.


----------



## spider (Jun 20, 2011)

Once the ark starts flowing just head up and camp out for a weekend you will meet some folks.


----------



## justin_CO_kayaker (Jul 2, 2011)

Hey skimoore55,
I'm living in Denver and looking for paddling buddies as well. I'm pretty much a noob, but I like class 3's and can swim with the best of them. Nothing is really running yet but should be soon. Let me know if you want to meet up and paddle sometime.


----------



## SSJ LLC (Mar 15, 2013)

*Check out our site*

If you find yourself in Durango, we would love to help you develop your skills as well as some healthy river relationships. We are all about making new friends while we teach good skill sets for technique as well as safety. surfthesanjuans.com -


----------



## skimoore55 (Apr 19, 2013)

*Thanks!*

Thanks y'all! Glad my plea resonated with some : ). Justin, let's definitely meet up sometime--I am quite rusty and def need to brush up on my skills. Up to Class III would be perfect! Shoot me a message with your contact info!

Cathy


----------



## jennifer (Oct 14, 2003)

Well if you want to get into it gradually and are up for some class II, we usually run pumphouse several times a month. We bring a raft and do lunch on the river. I'll raft or SUP. Kind of a slow pace bec. there may be some fishing from the raft if the conditions are right.....


----------



## BrianK (Feb 3, 2005)

The Poudre has lots of excellent class III sections and is very accesible from Denver. It also has one of the best snowpacks in the state this year. If you can make it up to the canyon after work or on any weekend day you will find tons of people who would love to boat with you. 

You will find most people interested in class III at bridges take out, a big parking lot about 4 miles into the canyon. Bridges is a fun and relatively safe section that is runnable at lower levels than the other sections of the canyon. It's a great place to get a feel for the nature of the river, and to see if you want to step it up to the more challenging runs up stream. 

There is no accurate cfs gauge for the Poudre, and everything is based on the river level at a marker rock. You can sign up for daily rock reports at poudrerockreport.com. 1.5' is about as low as most people will go on the bridges section, at 2.5' all of the class III sections from Steven's Gulch Down are good to go, and at 3.5' and above everything starts to get really good and the upper canyon runs (Rustic runs) are worth a trip. In my opinion, more water is always better on the Poudre.


----------



## G Unit (Sep 20, 2010)

Hey Skimoore, I'm usually on the water at least once a week. It's still kind of early (low flows) but there is fun to be had. I'm not too picky where I go as long as I'm floating all is well. I think there is an icebreaker at the Golden Whitewater Park on Saturday with the School of Mines Kayak Club, the flows are low I think around 45cfs, I wont go there untill it's at least 130cfs. It could be fun but I have to work a Sup icebreaker in Longmont or I would check it out. I'm thinking Confluence on Sunday once it warms up.


----------



## robemega (Feb 24, 2013)

*Cataraft & kayak river beta*

Hi all (and SkiMoore),
I just moved to the Denver area (Highlands Ranch) as well, and would like to find some rafting friends. I prefer to take my 14' cat, but can paddle on someone else's raft. 
Cathy, we should find out the beta on rivers that can be run in kayaks and cats and go together. I'm happy in class II-IV and only need a wide enough river for my oars (and no portages). 
Any advice for cat/kayak friendly river sections?
Megan


----------



## Skillkilla (Mar 29, 2011)

hey skimoore, this is steve. I have a fairly large kayakers list (bout 40 kayakers) and would be happy to add you to it. pretty diverse group- noobs to class 5. send me a pm with a phone number- I usually txt trip info and updates. anybody else intrested do the same !!


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

Hit me up if you want to paddle some class III on the Ark in the Buena Vista area. I am extremely familiar with the Ark and would be happy to show you down a run or two. In fact I will be taking a couple of ladies down the Milk Run as soon as the flow bumps up a little more if you wanted to join...

What days are you available to paddle?


----------



## coloreque1 (Aug 19, 2011)

if you're ever up for paddling on the poudre, we have a nice contingent of folks that hang around up there. and i'll mention CW, too -- it's an awesome way to meet folks. the second weekend of june (8th + 9th) there are going to be a bunch of paddlers up there running various class III-IV sections, and you'd easily find a group to hook up with.


----------



## streetdoctor (May 11, 2012)

coloreque1 said:


> if you're ever up for paddling on the poudre, we have a nice contingent of folks that hang around up there. and i'll mention CW, too -- it's an awesome way to meet folks. the second weekend of june (8th + 9th) there are going to be a bunch of paddlers up there running various class III-IV sections, and you'd easily find a group to hook up with.


I'll be up there the 8th and 9th. Game for weekends (this weekend I'll be at paddlefest) and weekdays after 6.


----------

